# Other Pets > Birds >  Had to show this off!

## letstalksnakes

I was not to sure where to put these pictures up,so i figured here would be a good place.
I think i was talking with Rusty about this.
My wife and i went to our friend house who owns and rehabilitates wild raptor birds.
She is a very cool lady and knows her stuff.
Well here are some pics of when we went.
First pic is of her big girl.
An American Eagle...
Just Beautiful and such a gracefull animal.
And the second is of a Screech Owl..
And the third is a  species of Falcon but i forget the name of it.
Very cool experience indeed.

----------


## letstalksnakes

Oops!
I just found the "Bird" Section...
Oh well in any case i am sure most of you will appreciate the pictures of these beautiful birds.
Worse case mabe the moderator will move this post to the bird section??

----------


## llovelace

Beautiful birds, tell your friend to keep up the great work  :Good Job:

----------


## Ralphieeeee

they're rly nice.
is the last one a perigrine falcon perhaps?

----------


## letstalksnakes

I am not to sure i know the name of the Falcon or species name begins with a K?
Kresner Falcon?
In any case thank you guys and i will be sure to tell her.
 :Smile:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Oops!
> I just found the "Bird" Section...
> Oh well in any case i am sure most of you will appreciate the pictures of these beautiful birds.
> Worse case mabe the moderator will move this post to the bird section??


Done... there is a redirect that will expire in 24 hours so that people can find it for the first day.  :Smile: 

Great pics btw.

Bruce

----------


## Shadera

Your friend does great work!  I do raptor rescue and rehab in conjunction with a local rehab myself.  Beautiful and fascinating birds.

----------


## dizzy

It looks like that owl's head is WAY too big for it's body.  :ROFL:

----------


## letstalksnakes

LOL...
Yea most Owls heads do look like they are way big for the body.
Owl are very cool in the aspect that they can allmost do a 180 with there heads also and have great vision.
Thank you by the way for moving this post!
The person i happen to know is a real good friend of ours.
She has wokred with the Raptor species of birds for years!
I am personnaly a reptile guy,but am just starting to get into the Raptor species of birds myself.
Very interesting creatures indeed.
And if you look at it this way,most birds are distant relatives of the dinosaur in one way or another!
So it is not just reptiles that are cousin of the dinosaur.
Pretty cool stuff!

----------


## TMoore

I volunteered at an animal rehab center back in high school and they had a red-tailed hawk for a while.  It was a very impressive animal.

They also had the meanest little screech owl.  I always got stuck caring for her because everyone else was afraid.  If you didn't wear thick leather gloves she could cause some serious damage.

----------


## frankykeno

> I am not to sure i know the name of the Falcon or species name begins with a K?
> Kresner Falcon?
> In any case thank you guys and i will be sure to tell her.


Perhaps you're thinking of a Kestrel?  Lovely birds and a lovely thing your friend is doing to save them.

----------


## letstalksnakes

Yes that is the name!!
A Kestrel Falcon.
Thank you!

----------


## Shadera

That's no kestrel.  LOL  A kestrel is a teeny little bird that hunts things like mice and grasshoppers.  That bird in the photo you posted looks like a lanner or prairie falcon or one of the close cousins.

----------


## letstalksnakes

Man i am so confused..LOL
I will get the nake tommorow when i chat with her again.
Because now i am on a mission to find the name out since my brain has done all it can do.
No worries i will have an answer...
 :Razz:

----------


## DutchHerp

1) Golden Eagle
2) (Western?) Screech Owl
3) American Kestrel

 :Wink: 




> That's no kestrel.  LOL  A kestrel is a teeny little bird that hunts things like mice and grasshoppers.  That bird in the photo you posted looks like a lanner or prairie falcon or one of the close cousins.


Sorry, it is though!  :Wink:

----------


## Shadera

> 1) Golden Eagle
> 2) (Western?) Screech Owl
> 3) American Kestrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it is though!


I agree with your first two.

The color and size are wrong for an American kestrel.  I rehabbed one just last year and have worked around at least a dozen others coming into the rehab.  They are one of the more common birds we see.  

Compare this little bird with the one you claim is a kestrel.

----------


## letstalksnakes

Yep she says it is a American Kestrel.
I do not know much about raptor species other than they are distant relatives of some dinosaurs species.
Other than that you got me????
Great birds by far and just majestic animals.
I do have a respect for them. :Smile:

----------


## DutchHerp

> I agree with your first two.
> 
> The color and size are wrong for an American kestrel.  I rehabbed one just last year and have worked around at least a dozen others coming into the rehab.  They are one of the more common birds we see.  
> 
> Compare this little bird with the one you claim is a kestrel.


What else could it be?

The only other falcons we have here are Prairie, Peregrine, and Merlin.

Not prairie and peregrine... those birds are way larger and have a different build.

The merlins don't have the two "beard stripes". 

I'm quite an avid birder and see a lot of kestrels too.  :Wink:

----------


## TheShortBus

That's really cool! My cousin found hawk with a broken wing when it was younger and raised it up. He now has his own room in the house. He takes him to the park and he will fallow him in the trees as he hikes the mtn. its really cool and Im glad to see other people care for birds like this as well!!!

----------


## Muze

I have to say it looks exactly like a Kestrel, but it must be the angle of the camera or something that makes it look huge.  I was bit by one of those little guys back when I worked with raptors.  Felt like a pair of scissors slicing through.

----------


## spottysnake

I work with birds of prey too. It looks very much like a kestrel but it's very large and the shape is a little different. Is it possible that the bird is a hybrid? if not I would guess it's just a huge kestrel on top of a weird angle

----------

